

Making async programming easier in emacs with macros - nicferrier
http://nic.ferrier.me.uk/blog/2011_10/emacs_lisp_is_good_further_reports_suggest

======
gcv
I wonder if future versions of Emacs will eventually support some kind of
threading. Seems reasonable, considering that 24 is introducing real lexical
scope. Just have to make sure that legacy dynamically-scoped code doesn't trip
on the threads...

~~~
nicferrier
as previously discussed here, threads are coming to emacs. there is a long
standing effort to introduce them, here's the branch:

<http://bzr.savannah.gnu.org/lh/emacs/concurrency/files>

